
An update on a possible new particle from CERN's Large Hadron Collider - okket
https://www.theguardian.com/science/life-and-physics/2016/mar/17/an-update-on-a-possible-new-particle-from-cerns-large-hadron-collider
======
okket
For a more in depth discussion/background, please read

"The Search for New Physics at CERN"

[http://bostonreview.net/books-ideas/matthew-buckley-
search-n...](http://bostonreview.net/books-ideas/matthew-buckley-search-new-
physics-cern)

